# Big Reds Coming In!



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The big redfish are starting to come in at Tybee. Different sources have confirmed that they are beginning to be caught around the outer jetties and in the washes. One at 52 pounds was caught by mistake in a shrimp net a couple weeks ago. No fault of the shrimpers, the drum apparently forced it's way into the net to get at the shrimp! Fortunately, the fellow who pulled it from the net was good enough to release it for our future enjoyment. Between now and late November, depending on weather, we should be having a blast catching and releasing some giant reds.

If you're coming down to have a shot at these reds, let me know. I work in a tackle shop and will be more than glad to show you how to hook up with these gorgeous fish. I also keep pier nets in the shop, so you will have a way to bring them up and get your photographs.

Remember, GA regulations state that only redfish between the lengths of 14 and 23" may be kept and the creel limit is 5 per person. I of course recommend releasing each and every one of them. I will be down there pretty soon, depending on the status of a new vehicle.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Good Luck Big E with the BIGGINS


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Heh, thanks. I aim to catch and release my first 50" or larger red this year.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

I just want to catch my first keeper size redfish, but a 50" fish will be ok to!


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

your going for the big 50 im going for the big 40(striper that is). Good luck to you.


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

Hehe. I'm looking to forward to catching my first red ever !
Hey u gotta start somewhere.

*FISH (Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------

